# Handopwinder of automaat?



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Ik vroeg me volgende af, ik ga een uurwerk kopen, wat zowel in automaat àls handopwinder verkrijgbaar is. De verschillen buiten het mechanisme zijn NIHIL! Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar de handopwinder, omdat mijn horloges toch meestal slapen. Mijn mening is als volgt : als ik de handwinder "opdraai" is hij gebruiksklaar, terwijl de automaat toch even om de pols moet om optimaal te presteren. Ik heb een hele mooie watchwinder maar die gebruik ik als display ipv de horloges functionerend te houden. Ben ik fout in mijn redenatie? info, advies én een reactie op de "poll" zijn dus érg welkom.
Mvg,
Inca Bloc
(ps: het gaat om onderstaande horloges)


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Wat zijn de specs van beide uurwerken? En wat is het prijsverschil?
Vergeet niet dat je bij 99% van de automatische uurwerken ze ook gewoon handmatig kan opwinden ;-)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Wat 104RS al aangeeft. Verder dus wellicht even vragen wat de uurwerken zijn en zou dan ook even het tikgetal opzoeken. 

Ondanks deze details is het een kwestie van charme. Elke ochtend even je horloge opwinden heeft zijn charme.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

we praten over een +/- van max 20€ ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

én I-B heeft nog géén handopwinder... ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

104RS said:


> Wat zijn de specs van beide uurwerken?


auto= ETA2824-2 , 28800b/h
maunu= ETA 2804-2


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Inca Bloc said:


> auto= ETA2824-2 , 28800b/h
> maunu= ETA 2804-2


De 2804-2 heeft ook een tikgetal van 28.800 en een gangsreserve van 42 uur tov 38uur van de 2824-2. Daarbij zijn beide voorzien van hack-functie. Beide zijn degelijk uurwerken. Als automaat had ik liever een 2892 gezien, maar niks mis met de 2824-2. Beide zijn oude bewezen uurwerkjes. 
Je kunt dergelijke uurwerken nagenoeg altijd in 4 gradaties kopen met de beste een chronometer. Verschillen tussen de gradaties is de afwerking en het gebruik van materiaal. Daarbij natuurlijk uiteindeljk de chronometer die optimaal is afgeregeld. 
Als je wil heb ik wel nog veel leesvoer voor je.

Ik zou iig gaan voor de handopwinder, omdat het gewoon meer charme heeft. Uurwerkje kom je ook in relatief veel horloges tegen zoals Hamilton ed. Qua afregelen moet je een beetje geluk hebben. Dit aangezien het geen chronometer is, maar ligt meestal wel ruim binnen de 10sec p/d.

[edit]
Oh enne, zou er wel gelijk een donker bruine band opgooien. Komt die plaat veel meer tot zijn recht. ;-)
[/edit]


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Bidle said:


> De 2804-2 heeft ook een tikgetal van 28.800 en een gangsreserve van 42 uur tov 38uur van de 2824-2. Daarbij zijn beide voorzien van hack-functie. Beide zijn degelijk uurwerken.


 idd, en na wat "tinkeren" loopt ie Op +/-2



Bidle said:


> Ik zou iig gaan voor de handopwinder, omdat het gewoon meer charme heeft.


 =Plan A



Bidle said:


> Oh enne, zou er wel gelijk een donker bruine band opgooien. Komt die plaat veel meer tot zijn recht. ;-)


Noem (buiten de G-shock's en ongedragen Swatches) eens een Inca klokje op originele band ;-) ,Morellato, Hirsch en Fleurus zijn vaste klanten hier....








ps ààrom de topic ivm de gratis (originele) bandjes die ik weggeef ;-)

pps : antwoord op quote v Bidle :Je kunt dergelijke uurwerken nagenoeg altijd in 4 gradaties kopen met de beste een chronometer. Idd, dusssss,ipv de "Art deco heb ik de Worldmaster 1888 Lusso Automatic COSC (ETA 2824-2 (332) )Chronometer 52750.41.25S gekozen (limited), die Art deco kan later nog.... ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

hou er ook rekening mee dat ik ze in Polen koop , waar zo een klokje géén 425€ kost he ;-) . dus in BE-NL Diesel of Swatch irony-geld, en dat voor een limited


----------



## njosa (Mar 1, 2014)

Ik ga standaard voor de automaat, handopwinders vind ik zelf te ouderwets (voel me nog jong) haha!. Hoewel ik er nooit een heb gehad maar m'n opa had er vroeger eentje, meen een Russische. 

En inderdaad, een automaat kun je ook gewoon opwinden als je wilt.
Tenminste, bij de meeste dan. Ik heb gehoord dat bij bepaalde automatische uurwerken dit weer niet aan te raden is.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik vind een handopwinder vaak leuker omdat deze doorgaans in plattere kasten zitten door het ontbreken van de autowind module. Aangezien ik zelden een horloge meer dan een dag achter elkaar draag, is het voordeel van een automaat dan ook beperkt.
Daarnaast heeft het 's ochtends opwinden van je horloge ook iets nostalgisch


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

+1 voor de handopwinder en ik wil heeeeel graag foto's zien zodra je hem hebt


----------



## Iwan (Apr 2, 2014)

Iedere keer weer opwinden....
Ik zou voor de automaat gaan


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Iwan said:


> Iedere keer weer opwinden....
> Ik zou voor de automaat gaan


Is dat nu ook juist niet de charme ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Iwan said:


> Iedere keer weer opwinden....
> Ik zou voor de automaat gaan


mijn automaten moet ik ook telkens opwinden als ik ze weer eens wil aandoen hoor...........


----------



## Iwan (Apr 2, 2014)

Inca Bloc said:


> mijn automaten moet ik ook telkens opwinden als ik ze weer eens wil aandoen hoor...........


Opwinden ja?
Als de mijne stil staat dat wiebel ik hem op en neer en hij loopt weer.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Inca Bloc said:


> mijn automaten moet ik ook telkens opwinden als ik ze weer eens wil aandoen hoor...........


Als het goed is, is dat idd niet nodig. Gewoon vlak houden en rustig een paar achtjes maken et voila. Zo niet dan kan het horloge wellicht een beurtje gebruiken.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Is het grote verschil de +/- 20,= of is de handwinder ook dunner? Het uurwerk zal wel dunner zijn, dus dat kan een verschil zijn. Verder merk ik dat ik nu 2 automaten heb en daarvan draag ik er een regelmatig draag (De Orient) en verder afwissel met handwinders. Ik vind het wel wat hebben, dat opwinden 's ochtends voor je een horloge kan dragen. Dan valt een afwijking van < 1 min per 24 uur ook helemaal niet op. (scheelt ergernis en veel investeren in een zeer nauwkeurig uurwerk ;-))


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

T_I said:


> Is het grote verschil de +/- 20,= of is de handwinder ook dunner? Het uurwerk zal wel dunner zijn, dus dat kan een verschil zijn. Verder merk ik dat ik nu 2 automaten heb en daarvan draag ik er een regelmatig draag (De Orient) en verder afwissel met handwinders. Ik vind het wel wat hebben, dat opwinden 's ochtends voor je een horloge kan dragen. Dan valt een afwijking van < 1 min per 24 uur ook helemaal niet op. (scheelt ergernis en veel investeren in een zeer nauwkeurig uurwerk ;-))


Uurwerk is idd dunner, maar de kast is hetzelfde. Dus qua design maakt het niet uit. Overigens wel jammer anders was de keuze, denk ik, sneller gemaakt.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

T_I said:


> Is het grote verschil de +/- 20


 Ik denk dat ik niet duidelijk was... het PRIJSVERSCHIL is +/- 20€ tussen beide horloges ;-)


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Inca Bloc said:


> Ik denk dat ik niet duidelijk was... het PRIJSVERSCHIL is +/- 20€ tussen beide horloges ;-)


Voor mij was ie duidelijk, nauwelijks verschil in prijs dus en ook niet in dikte van de kast. Jammer. Een dunnere kast vind ik meestal wel mooier.


----------



## vadimvt (Mar 7, 2014)

Ik heb nog geen mechanische tot nu toe, de eerste is onderweg (Steinhart Ocean One)
Misschien best dat ik niet stem, aangezien ik nog geen enkele van de twee heb


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

vadimvt said:


> Ik heb nog geen mechanische tot nu toe, de eerste is onderweg (Steinhart Ocean One)
> Misschien best dat ik niet stem, aangezien ik nog geen enkele van de twee heb


Als je een voorkeur hebt gewoon stemmen. Niet vergeten om straks even de Steinhart voor te stellen.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Iwan said:


> Opwinden ja?
> Als de mijne stil staat dat wiebel ik hem op en neer en hij loopt weer.





Bidle said:


> Als het goed is, is dat idd niet nodig. Gewoon vlak houden en rustig een paar achtjes maken et voila. Zo niet dan kan het horloge wellicht een beurtje gebruiken.


Qua fysieke input is opdraaien toch leuker dan "wiebelen" of "achtjes maken" hoor ;-)


----------

